# 1966 GTO washer hose routing



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Could someone tell me (or show pictures) of the correct windshield washer hose routing from the washer bottle to the pump. The car has AC and the bottle is located at the front of the passenger side wheel well. I've seen pictures of the hose running across the front of the car and down the top of the driver's side wheel well. I've also seen pictures of the hose mounted under the fender and on top of the passenger side wheel well. If that's the correct way to do it, where does the hose exit the wheel well, and how is it routed to the pump? Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The '66 WW pump hose was run up over the inner fender from the factory.
V8 cars had a splice/Connector right around the DS, this was the jug location on 6 cylinder models (2nd & 3rd Pic).
The splice was used to extend the hose to the PS on V8 models (3rd & 4th Pic). 
Also note the factory hose retaining clip used to hold the hose up. (Pics 3, 4, 5 & 6)
The last 4 Pics are a '65 set up but are correct for the '66 layout.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thank you GTOJUNIOR! The info and pictures you provided are excellent...Brian


----------

